# Eye ulcer



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all. 
Oscar woke up yesterday morning and was holding his right eye closed. I though he may of had something in it so I tried to look but couldn't see anything and he was very reluctant to let me take a good look. I bathed his eye constantly all day but if was swollen, runny and still closed. I managed to look at his eye and thought I could see something like a scratch. I took him to the vets last night and he put the dye in and says he has an ulcer. He has given me eye drops to give twice a day for two weeks and have to go back next week to check how it's doing. Has anyone else had any experience of this? Does it normally heal ok? Don't like to think that he is suffering as he has seasonal allergies he is struggling with right now.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He could have scratched it while rubbing his eyes from allergies. It is pretty common and most pups I have seen throughout the years heal perfectly!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

That's good to hear. My vet has said that if it doesn't heal after two weeks then they will do something else by taking his blood to get the platelets so hoping it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah most cases aren't that bad if you get the vet attention you need ASAP which sounds like you did.  

Hopefully it will go smoothly for him!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Did they cover his eye? I only ask because I know my dog would totally be scratching at it and making it worse.

I hope this resolves and he's okay very soon!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. They didn't cover it just gave me the drops. He doesn't seem to be scratching it so hopefully it will heal quick.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Also any tips on giving eye drops? I'm finding it a struggle x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi, Zarita, was 'rolled around' by 2 jack terriers. She came out with 2/3rds of her eye an ulcer. She had to have drops too, and they worked just fine. I was horrified when I saw the dye in her eye. Looked terrible. Some vets just stitch the eye shut, and it heals that way. My vet said lets try the drops first.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't like the thought of his eye being stitched up sounds horrible. Really hoping the drops will. Keep reading horror stories about how bad ulcers can be!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way and hoping the drops will heal his eye quickly!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree with everything Huly said. After raising three boys and various pets, I can tell you that none of them like eye drops. That being said, my experience is to firmly hold, use another person if you have to. Try not to do it more than once. Use your forefinger and thumb to hold the eye open and squeeze. I always make sure to not get close enough that they eye might touch the tip. Good luck


----------

